# is this cat food okay for a 3 month old?



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

the breeder gave me royal canin babycat 34 with 34% protein but 24% fat... and the other food is purina pro plan weight management formula, it has 46% protein and 8% fat. Esata looks like shes getting a little bigger, i know that they need about 30% protein and 8%-15% fat, and baby hedgehogs need a little bit more, but is that too much? i guess the 34% protein isnt so bad but 46%? and 24% fat? im really worried about that. and also, when should i switch her food to food that fits what hedgehogs need?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm worried more about the protein percentage than the fat...I would look for a couple of foods to replace both of the ones you have, but switch out the Pro Plan one first. 46% is way too high, even in a mix. I would start switching that one out now, as soon as you find another food you'd like to try with her. With the kitten food, higher fat is okay for babies, but if she's starting to put on too much weight, then you'll want to reduce the amount of Babycat, or start switching it out as well. Check out her body shape - a little bit of rounded sides is fine and a normal hedgie shape, but make she's not starting to lean towards being as wide as she is long. Check for extra fat under her legs (armpit area), see if she has a double chin, and make sure she can ball up completely. If you're not sure, you can always post pictures on the forum for second opinions as well.


----------



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

the other thing i have is vita sunseed, the commercial hedgehog food, i know its not very good, but it has 37% protein and 8% fat, should i switch that with something?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I would. Sunseed is one of the hedgehog foods with slightly better ingredients, and it's okay in a mix with a couple cat foods, but you may as well spend the same money on a good cat food that you know has great ingredients and is lower in protein.


----------



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks, i just dont have time to go get osmehting new, or money actually, ill switch it again as soon as i can


----------

